# Silly pics of Sting and Eli



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

I bathed and then blew out Dingy Stingy today with my new Edemco dryer (Birthday gift from hubby, Yea!!) OMG, what a difference a powerful dryer makes and wow does it dry fast. I guess that's another subject...lol

Anyhow, he was all excited afterwards so I thought I'd snap some pics. Excuse his hairy face, he's in need of a good shave. Maybe tomorrow. Just some fun in the good ol living room! lol


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Whooo, a new dryer is always fun!! Fantastic. Love the nickname, Dingy Stingy - Ahahaha, he looks soooo fluffy! Lovely. Eli's coat looks so short compaired to stings


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

HAHA Sting looks scary with hair on his muzzle , he looks like some kind of wild animal especially with his eyes glowing lol

Also what Video game is your husband playing ?? he looks to focused ! hahah


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

wow his hair is like velvet! beautiful - he got so big! nice boys!


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

roxy25 said:


> HAHA Sting looks scary with hair on his muzzle , he looks like some kind of wild animal especially with his eyes glowing lol
> 
> Also what Video game is your husband playing ?? he looks to focused ! hahah


Oh god, he's playing Star Wars. Him and our 4 yr olds favorite game right now. I thought I cropped him out of most of the pics. A few pics had some really serious looks. lmao!!


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

WonderPup said:


> Whooo, a new dryer is always fun!! Fantastic. Love the nickname, Dingy Stingy - Ahahaha, he looks soooo fluffy! Lovely. Eli's coat looks so short compaired to stings


Dingy Stingy is the only term that really suit's him. I now have to admit that I really do have a retarded black Poodle. Its like it just happened too. My husband jokes that I should collect him and sell him. Of course, I couldnt do that but he really is a annoying these days. 

I have to keep telling myself that he will get better over time. lol Hopefully our new baby girl will be sweet and calm to make up for bratty Stingy.


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Hey, a new dryer... yippee for you!! Looks like it did a wonderful job and looks like sting loved it too... maybe he was all excited because he couldn't believe that his grooming was done so fast! LOL...LOL.

Which Edemco did you get?


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Great pics Jenn, they look like they are having a ball. I love watching them play.


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

2 spoos and TONS of fun! They are very nice looking spoos!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

*raises hand* I have a star wars video game addicted hubby to. He has three different games in fact lol.


Hey, wait, What baby girl? Did I miss some big announcement?


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

Yeah I musta missed that too? Whats going on Secreto?
Love the growly spoo pic, they look so funny when they are trying to be tough :smile:
Gorgeous boys too, Sting is sooooo black, he really is beautiful.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

I ended up getting the Edemco 887. I guess its a new dryer Edemco just came out with. The motor is in a box housing but it's a hose dryer, not a stand dryer. Its works sooo well though. You dont have to brush the hair (if you dont want) because it blow's it completely straight. I timed drying his leg and it took like 3.5 minutes from hip to foot! Im still amazed! lol

About our new girl coming, YES its true. 

She is from Marquis Diamond Standard Poodles and will be here mid June. She's a 6 wk old, WHITE show prospect that will be named Eva. When we know for sure which female she will be I will post pics then. Its between two white girls and they both are wonderful. Just 2 weeks...Yea!

I wasnt going to tell until we got her home but I just couldnt contain myself any longer.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

LoL, Congrats in advance then  I can understand the desire to keep hush hush about such things lol. I didnt want to jinx myself when we were looking into Saleen. You're hubby must be pretty tolerant/ a dog lober (lucky you)  Awsome!! Mine is shaking his head at this very moment wondering HOW in the world we managed to add 6 or so new four legged addition to our family in 7 months lol...


----------



## Roxy (Apr 4, 2008)

Steeler just played with a spoo out of Marquis Diamond a couple of days ago. This girl is 2. I almost got one from her, Suzanne


----------



## Jenspoo (Mar 25, 2009)

SECRETO said:


> Oh god, he's playing Star Wars. Him and our 4 yr olds favorite game right now. I thought I cropped him out of most of the pics. A few pics had some really serious looks. lmao!!


I could reconize the 'game face' they all seem to get LOL!!! How old is Sting? I love looking at black spoos to see what Chase is going to look like when he's big!!


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Jenspoo said:


> I could reconize the 'game face' they all seem to get LOL!!! How old is Sting? I love looking at black spoos to see what Chase is going to look like when he's big!!


Sting is 8 months old now. Your Chase will beig before you know it!


----------



## Jenspoo (Mar 25, 2009)

I've been wondering how long I will be able to pick him up and wag him around the house...the poor spoo will think it's a lap dog before long!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Spoo's aren't lapdogs?? Hummm, somebody should tell Jazz then I suppose. She didn't get the memo.


----------



## Roxy (Apr 4, 2008)

I wish someone would add Steeler to that memo. He thinks it's really cool when he lifts his leg and gets the other leg nice and wet - then comes in to wrap his paws around me


----------



## Jenspoo (Mar 25, 2009)

Roxy said:


> I wish someone would add Steeler to that memo. He thinks it's really cool when he lifts his leg and gets the other leg nice and wet - then comes in to wrap his paws around me


Gross!! LMBO!


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

The boys look wonderful.
And I can't wait to see your white girl.
Sorry it took me this long to comment,I didn't mean to be disrespectful,just busy in RL.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_He looks great! How wonderful for you to get such a nice dryer for your birthday. It did a really good job. That is what we need for our dogs. 

It's funny to see your husband sitting there with a remote in his hand and the dogs seemingly attacking each other. It looks like they are his game!! LOL
_


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

spoofan said:


> The boys look wonderful.
> And I can't wait to see your white girl.
> Sorry it took me this long to comment,I didn't mean to be disrespectful,just busy in RL.


That's no problem. I myself have been looking at everyones pics but haven't commented any yet. I feel like I get a moment to look over whats going on and then I have to run. 

Now I just found out Im pregnant. OMG, another baby! I was supposed to be done having children and now another. Its obvious Im not thrilled about the news, but it is what it is....I guess. 

Then Sting is driving me nutts! I find that lately I dislike him more then I like him. Im always after him for something. Either he's eating poop, fence fighting with the neighbor dogs, barking at nothing, or whining in his crate. He's a true pain in the rear!!! 

I honeslty just want to shave all his hair off and be done with the puppy clip. Maybe I'll put him into pattern (cont clip) and not have so much hair to care for. He's just now 9 months old. Too early??


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

SECRETO said:


> That's no problem. I myself have been looking at everyones pics but haven't commented any yet. I feel like I get a moment to look over whats going on and then I have to run.
> 
> Now I just found out Im pregnant. OMG, another baby! I was supposed to be done having children and now another. Its obvious Im not thrilled about the news, but it is what it is....I guess.
> 
> ...


Happy or not,congratulations are in order.
You will get used to the idea and be excited about the baby.
But you know what Jenn...you are going to be way too busy and overwhelmed.
New puppy coming too...boy,oh boy!!!
I would put Sting in Continental,why not.
Are you done showing him till he is a year old?
Gunther is a true pain in the butt these days too.
Rebellious and stuborn at 19 months.
Good luck with everything.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

spoofan said:


> Happy or not,congratulations are in order.
> You will get used to the idea and be excited about the baby.
> But you know what Jenn...you are going to be way too busy and overwhelmed.
> New puppy coming too...boy,oh boy!!!
> ...


I think that me being able to do it all is my main concern. I dont want to welcome a new puppy and it not work out because my plate is too full. I wanted that baby girl (puppy) so badly though. I have a lot of thinking to do over the next few days. If I cant take the puppy, I need to tell the breeder sooner then later. 

Thats what upsets me most about being pregnant. My doggy plan's will have to be on hold for awhile. Im one that could easily have a puppy over a baby. Ive been there and had my kids already, and I thought they were it. Evidentally, someone else had different plans for me at this time. lol

Ive come to terms that its just going to happen....me having another baby but what to do about the new baby puppy!!??


----------



## Roxy (Apr 4, 2008)

Hi Jenn, Congratulations on the baby. I agree, think long and hard about the puppy, they are easy I'm sure with the two you have, not like the puppy would be the only dog but you will be tired yourself. There will always be other litters. P.S. If you decide not to take that white pup, remember she may be a little hard on you. (the breeder I mean). It's your decision...

Di you ever happen to ask the people that were fostering if there were any poodles to be re-homed? Thanks, Suzanne


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Roxy said:


> Hi Jenn, Congratulations on the baby. I agree, think long and hard about the puppy, they are easy I'm sure with the two you have, not like the puppy would be the only dog but you will be tired yourself. There will always be other litters. P.S. If you decide not to take that white pup, remember she may be a little hard on you. (the breeder I mean). It's your decision...
> 
> Di you ever happen to ask the people that were fostering if there were any poodles to be re-homed? Thanks, Suzanne


I did and they do not have any Poodle's in right now. I meant to mention that sooner. Thanks for asking though.

So I have to ask, you mentioning that the breeder may be hard on me about rejecting the puppy right now. Do you know something I dont? If so please PM me. As nice as people seem, you never know how they'll react to certain situations.

Also, thanks for the congrats too everyone. lol


----------



## Roxy (Apr 4, 2008)

How do I pm you? I tried before but you did not answer, I am sure it was an error on my part. Suzanne


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Roxy said:


> How do I pm you? I tried before but you did not answer, I am sure it was an error on my part. Suzanne


OOoops! You may have and I forgot to reply back. I read alot of these replys through my phone and then forget to reply. 

I went ahead and pm'd you so you can just reply back to me now. lol

Thanks!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I know you are uncertain about the new baby but congratulations. 

I can't imagine a good breeder not understanding if you decide that you can't manage a puppy at this time. If they don't, I wouldn't waste any time being upset about it. It's not like you deliberately planned for things to go the way they did.

Of course, you are probably very emotional now and more sensitive but take a deep breath and let your friends and loved ones help you through this uncertain time. I'll be thinking of you.
_


----------

